# [SOLVED] Computer freezes - Kernel-Power



## Tom351 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am having the very annoying issue with my computer. It only seems to occur while playing games. The computer freezes all of a sudden. The screen freeze's and I can't control anything. There is also a buzzing sound when the computer freezes. I went into 'Event Viewer' and found the critical error. These are the details:

- System 
- Provider 
[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 
EventID 41 
Version 2 
Level 1 
Task 63 
Opcode 0 
Keywords 0x8000000000000002 
- TimeCreated
[ SystemTime] 2012-07-31T08:13:09.789625100Z 
EventRecordID 205049 
Correlation 
- Execution
[ ProcessID] 4 
[ ThreadID] 8 
Channel System 
Computer Tomi-PC 
- Security 
[ UserID] S-1-5-18 

- EventData 
BugcheckCode 0 
BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
SleepInProgress false 
PowerButtonTimestamp 0 

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes - Kernel-Power*

While your PC is locking up and this information pertains to reboots, it's very likely the same issue: Description of Windows Kernel event ID 41 error in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2: "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first"

So assuming it's a reboot it, and as you stated it occurs during gaming (when the PC is being stressed), you likely have a hardware issue. It could be a simple overheating issue (dirty PC, faulty heatsink, faulty fan, poor air flow, etc.) or an actual hardware fault...likely the power supply or motherboard.


----------



## Tom351 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes - Kernel-Power*

I will try cleaning out the dust inside my computer today and maybe unplug and replug everything.

This are my computer specs if it helps:

Coolermaster HAF X case
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard
Intel Core i7 950 CPU
Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 580 graphics card
Kingston HyperX 1600mhz DDR3 RAM
Corsair TX-850 850W power supply
WD 1TB 7200rpm HDD


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes - Kernel-Power*

How many sticks of RAM and what size(GB) are the sticks? Is the RAM the proper Voltage for the Mobo?
If only freezing occurs and no actual shut down, remove all but 1 stick and see what happens.
Kingston RAM is no stranger to issues and the HyperX series even more so.


----------



## Tom351 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes - Kernel-Power*

I have 3 2GB RAM sticks. The RAM should be fine with the motherboard because the computer was working fine for quite a while when I first got it about a year ago. I cleaned out the computer with an air compressor yesterday and so far the computer hasn't frozen. Hopefully the dust is the cause and it shouldn't freeze again. I will wait a couple more days and see what happens.


----------



## jeffrey kwakye (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes - Kernel-Power*

I am using an acer aspire 7750G,core i7,4 GB DDR3 memory,AMD Radeon,500 GB HDD,I recently changed my windows from windows 7 to windows 8,and since then any time am watching a movie my laptop freezes so i have to switch it off from the main control,at first i had this on my screen anytime i was turning it off,winlogon-No Disk and i eliminated it by disabling .[fast shut down],and now am having Kernel power which makes the computer freezes anytime am watching a movie.please tell me what to do


----------

